# Andre Ward signs HBO deal; begins Nov. 21



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Well, it's official._

"Super middleweight world champion Andre Ward, who has cleaned out the 168-pound division, is moving on to the next stage of his career at light heavyweight. Ward (28-0, 15 KOs), 31, of Oakland, California, will move up in weight and fight at 175 pounds for the first time in the Miguel Cotto-Canelo Alvarez co-feature on Nov. 21 (HBO PPV).

The fight will be the first of an exclusive three-fight contract that Ward has signed with HBO. It will also include a fight in the spring of 2016, followed by a fall pay-per-view showdown with three-belt light heavyweight world titleholder Sergey Kovalev (28-0-1, 25 KOs), who is also under contract to HBO. Kovalev and his promoter, Main Events, have also agreed to terms.

Both fighters must win their intervening bouts, but if that happens, Kovalev-Ward looms as one of the most significant fights of 2016, and the winner could emerge as the pound-for-pound king of boxing._"

- ESPN

So,

Nov 2015 - Brand
Spring 2016 - ?
Autumn 2016 - Kovalev

This is exciting and welcome news for Ward's potentially great career that has been riddled with setbacks over the last several years. Hopefully Andre's back to doing what he does best now and the contract goes off without a hitch. I hope to see him in with someone good in the Spring to really maximise the hype for the Kovalev showdown.


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

Great news. :happy


----------



## Windmiller (Jun 6, 2013)

hope Ward's next fight is vs the winner of Gonzalez/Shabransky


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

"Cleaned out" = 

Kessler
Abraham
Froch
Drained Dawson
...
...
...
Bika?

:rofl

Why the fuck does Ward still even have a belt at 168?!? He last defended it in 2013... atsch


----------



## Lampley (Jun 4, 2013)

^ That statement would have been fine if he left off the "has." Ward *did* clean out the division, but that was too long ago to still consider current.


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

The best news about this is that Ward is locked in to fight three times. He's so accustomed to fighting once every 18 months...am excited to see him in the ring. And the competition will progressively improve each time out.

Can't wait


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

As long as the next opponent is a much better than Brand, I'm happy. Good shit.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

Rumours he will be fighting Stephen Hawking.


----------



## knowimuch (May 9, 2014)

Great news, Kovalev-Ward is the best fight to make in boxing right now imo


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Drunkenboat said:


> Rumours he will be fighting Stephen Hawking.


After a warm-up vs Hawking's mum.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

Lampley said:


> ^ That statement would have been fine if he left off the "has." Ward *did* clean out the division, but that was too long ago to still consider current.


Yeah exactly. I mowed my lawn but it sure as shit ain't short anymore. :lol:


----------



## Mushin (Dec 12, 2013)

Great news.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

Great news, Ward - Kovalev within a year.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Great news. Ward is a true warrior. Respect to him and Kovalev for taking on risks.


----------



## Bogotazo (May 17, 2013)

Good, clear step towards a Kovalev clash and better opposition in general.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

Great news. I've been frustrated that Ward has wasted the last couple of years. He had such a great start, entering the Super Six as an underdog and fighting the best in the world. I thought we finally had a 168 pound champ who would challenge himself and make the big fights.

So he'll get a fight in November, a step up in April (probably here in CA) then the big fight next fall. Makes me happy.


----------



## Sweethome_Bama (Jul 29, 2012)

All questions of him not really fighting Kovalev have been answered.
Surprisingly same ole group now want to diminish that he cleared out 168 (he did, hands down no one can even claim they even made a case to challenge his 168 supremacy).
Ward clearly is the new P4P 1, with the way the hate is flowing.


----------



## Drunkenboat (Jul 29, 2012)

bballchump11 said:


> Great news. Ward is a true warrior. Respect to him and Kovalev for taking on risks.


:rofl


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

Great news.

Ward-Kovalev is a great fight.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> All questions of him not really fighting Kovalev have been answered.
> Surprisingly same ole group now want to diminish that he cleared out 168 (he did, hands down no one can even claim they even made a case to challenge his 168 supremacy).
> Ward clearly is the new P4P 1, with the way the hate is flowing.


yeah those same busters who say he didn't clear out 168 will turn around and say there's nothing left for him at 168 and that he has to move up.


----------



## mick557 (Jun 6, 2013)

Great news, but the first line of the press release is what's wrong with Ward he cleaned out 168 four years ago and now he is finally _moving on to the next stage of his career. _


----------



## 2manyusernames (Jun 14, 2012)

Sweethome_Bama said:


> All questions of him not really fighting Kovalev have been answered.
> Surprisingly same ole group now want to diminish that he cleared out 168 (he did, hands down no one can even claim they even made a case to challenge his 168 supremacy).
> Ward clearly is the new P4P 1, with the way the hate is flowing.


They'll be answered when they fight. Fall 2016 is a long way away. Anything can happen between now and then. That said, I'm glad to hear they've agreed terms and plan on fighting. Fingers crossed it happens.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> yeah those same busters who say he didn't clear out 168 will turn around and say there's nothing left for him at 168 and that he has to move up.


It's more the fact he missed two years worth of opportunities and he can't say he was ever the fully unified, undisputed champion. He could stay at 168 but he'd be in the unfortunate situation of having to beat unproven contenders (such as Wlad has been doing at heavyweight), which in the long term looks much less impressive than moving up and taking on a top 5 LHW.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Felix said:


> It's more the fact he missed two years worth of opportunities and he can't say he was ever the fully unified, undisputed champion. He could stay at 168 but he'd be in the unfortunate situation of having to beat unproven contenders (such as Wlad has been doing at heavyweight), which in the long term looks much less impressive than moving up and taking on a top 5 LHW.


DeGale and Badou Jack would be good wins for Ward. As well as beating a top p4p fighter and middleweight champion, although smaller who could hypothetically move up to 168. Obviously moving up is better for his legacy though.

And when Ward had the WBA and WBC, Froch has the IBF and Abraham had the WBO all at the same time, I think it was safe to say that Ward was everything you could ask for. He would have to just rematch guys he already beat by at least 10 rounds to become undisputed.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Felix said:


> It's more the fact he missed two years worth of opportunities and he can't say he was ever the fully unified, undisputed champion. He could stay at 168 but he'd be in the unfortunate situation of having to beat unproven contenders (such as Wlad has been doing at heavyweight), which in the long term looks much less impressive than moving up and taking on a top 5 LHW.


like danny garcia, i dont think ward can make the weight anymore.

andre is clearly reluctant to move up fighting 168s in his first two attempts at the higher weight so the move doesnt look like its by choice. if he was sure of himself he wouldve went right at a fonfara or at a minimum a karpency.

bute was pretty much coming off a ko loss to froch and went right after a pre-kovalev pascal

stevenson went right at dawson

pascal with dicanou


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> DeGale and Badou Jack would be good wins for Ward. As well as beating a top p4p fighter and middleweight champion, although smaller who could hypothetically move up to 168. Obviously moving up is better for his legacy though.
> 
> And when Ward had the WBA and WBC, Froch has the IBF and Abraham had the WBO all at the same time, I think it was safe to say that Ward was everything you could ask for. He would have to just rematch guys he already beat by at least 10 rounds to become undisputed.


Yeah, buddy. :deal


----------



## Zopilote (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> DeGale and Badou Jack would be good wins for Ward. As well as beating a top p4p fighter and middleweight champion, although smaller who could hypothetically move up to 168. Obviously moving up is better for his legacy though.
> 
> And when Ward had the WBA and WBC, Froch has the IBF and Abraham had the WBO all at the same time, I think it was safe to say that Ward was everything you could ask for. He would have to just rematch guys he already beat by at least 10 rounds to become undisputed.


Only complaint I had about Ward back then was that he didn't fight Bute, but other than that, yeh Ward took care of business at 168lbs.


----------



## Chex31 (May 30, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Great news. Ward is a true warrior. Respect to him and Kovalev for taking on risks.


if only Ward fought Bute before Froch destroyed him


----------



## PityTheFool (Jun 4, 2013)

knowimuch said:


> Great news, Kovalev-Ward is the best fight to make in boxing right now imo


This is why I can't get my head around people always going on about a fight that makes no sense right now.
Whereas THIS is as good a fight as there is in the sport.

Well said.


----------



## wow_junky (Jun 21, 2012)

Why does Ward need two more tune ups before fighting Kov?


----------



## AndrewFFC (Jun 17, 2012)

Need more tune up's.


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

It could be that Ward is looking to cash out.

He has to know that he doesn't have the power to compete properly at 175. Now he has a nice fat HBO deal, and basically just needs to keep winning until Kovalev. So, maybe he wants to fight a couple of cans, make sure the Sergey fight happens then cash his big check and retire.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Cableaddict said:


> It could be that Ward is looking to cash out.
> 
> He has to know that he doesn't have the power to compete properly at 175. Now he has a nice fat HBO deal, and basically just needs to keep winning until Kovalev. So, maybe he wants to fight a couple of cans, make sure the Sergey fight happens then cash his big check and retire.


froch, bika and green all landed 150+ punches on ward. sergey landed 122 on pascal and ruined him. 166 on bernard who was so elated that he was able to survive 12 rounds that he put his hands in the air when the final bell rang. cleverly and agnew are the only other two fighters to absorb just over 100 punches against sergey and they were kod.


----------



## ThatBoxingGuy2022 (Aug 28, 2014)

I wished Ward would fight the winner of Jack vs DeGale, would be a legit challenger for him before moving up to take on Kovalev, he doesnt need these tune ups


----------



## SJS20 (Jun 8, 2012)

If fight #2 is at 175, who's it against?


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

quincy k said:


> froch, bika and green all landed 150+ punches on ward. sergey landed 122 on pascal and ruined him. 166 on bernard who was so elated that he was able to survive 12 rounds that he put his hands in the air when the final bell rang. cleverly and agnew are the only other two fighters to absorb just over 100 punches against sergey and they were kod.


Who here watched the Abraham fight? I did. I don't recall 158 punches landed. More like 58.

I also saw the Allan Green Fight. Green was suffocated in the corner the entire time. Round after round, total suffocation job, and Green barely threw, let alone landed 150+ punches.

So lets not get carried away with the "punch count" angle. If Kovalev lands 122 in 8 rounds against Ward that would indeed be bad news for SOG. But Ward is a tad more elusive than Jean Pascal.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

conradically said:


> Who here watched the Abraham fight? I did. I don't recall 158 punches landed. More like 58.
> 
> I also saw the Allan Green Fight. Green was suffocated in the corner the entire time. Round after round, total suffocation job, and Green barely threw, let alone landed 150+ punches.
> 
> So lets not get carried away with the "punch count" angle. If Kovalev lands 122 in 8 rounds against Ward that would indeed be bad news for SOG. But Ward is a tad more elusive than Jean Pascal.


Lol thank you


----------



## Muff (Jun 6, 2013)

conradically said:


> Who here watched the Abraham fight? I did. I don't recall 158 punches landed. More like 58.
> 
> I also saw the Allan Green Fight. Green was suffocated in the corner the entire time. Round after round, total suffocation job, and Green barely threw, let alone landed 150+ punches.
> 
> So lets not get carried away with the "punch count" angle. If Kovalev lands 122 in 8 rounds against Ward that would indeed be bad news for SOG. But Ward is a tad more elusive than Jean Pascal.


He never mentioned Abraham...


----------



## shaunster101 (Jun 3, 2012)

I hope he fights Paul Smith again. This time at the full 175

#cheatednotdefeated


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

conradically said:


> _*Who here watched the Abraham fight? I did. I don't recall 158 punches landed. More like 58.
> *_
> I also saw the Allan Green Fight. Green was suffocated in the corner the entire time. Round after round, total suffocation job, and Green barely threw, let alone landed 150+ punches.
> 
> So lets not get carried away with the "punch count" angle. If Kovalev lands 122 in 8 rounds against Ward that would indeed be bad news for SOG. But Ward is a tad more elusive than Jean Pascal.


i never mentioned abraham let alone arthur landing 158 punches

carl froch

12/17/2011ANDRE WARDL(UD)12_*171*_746

allen green

06/19/2010ANDRE WARDL(UD)12_*146*_42234.6-914.6

sakio bika

11/27/2010ANDRE WARDL(UD)12_*159*_68023.4-2215.9


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Lol thank you


thank you for what?

that i factually proved @*conradically* wrong?

if they do fight, and that is a big if, sergey kovalev is going to have ward in full survival mode after the third round and will beat him _*and i will gladly even money bet anyone here that thinks otherwise*_

come get it dumfuk flomos


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> thank you for what?
> 
> that i factually proved @*conradically* wrong?
> 
> ...


I searched your username and the words flomos. I got 52 pages of results. You got a problem man http://checkhookboxing.com/search.php?searchid=484776


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

my mistake. But He did mention Allan Green.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

quincy k said:


> i never mentioned abraham let alone arthur landing 158 punches
> 
> carl froch
> 
> ...


I also saw the Bika fight. It was another mauling inside affair. 80% of those 159 punches were shoulder butts or punches in the clinch.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I searched your username and the words flomos. I got 52 pages of results. You got a problem man http://checkhookboxing.com/search.php?searchid=484776


the link comes up showing this

*vBulletin Message*

Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms.



now, do you want to take the bet or not?

if not, which is most likely going to be the case, stop with your crying


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

conradically said:


> I also saw the Bika fight. It was another mauling inside affair. 80% of those 159 punches were shoulder butts or punches in the clinch.


That Bika fight was almost unwatchable. Truly dreadful. Pointless too, as it wasn't even a Super Six (World Boxing Classic Tournament) fight.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

conradically said:


> I also saw the Bika fight. It was another mauling inside affair. 80% of those 159 punches were shoulder butts or punches in the clinch.


are you sure it was 80 percent instead of 79 percent?

if sergey kovalev punches ward 120 times in the clinch andre is going to lose the fight

and thats why i am wiling to bet anyone here even money that andre does not beat kovalev in 2016


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> the link comes up showing this
> 
> *vBulletin Message*
> 
> Sorry - no matches. Please try some different terms.


The links don't act right a lot of times when you try clicking on a search link. You ca perform the search for yourself. Just put in your username and the word "flomos". I swear you say it in every damn post of yours. You can be in a thread that has nothing to do with Mayweather, like this one, make a post, and then go on some senile tangent about flomos.

It's why I don't even like replying to you sometimes because I'll start to reply to the first few sentences of your post, then the last part of it will be you going off rambling like a troll. So then I decide not to even bother. I just know the follow up will be a bunch of copied and pasted crap from irrelevant articles still in the same font as your source, some gambling odds or compubox numbers.

I'm not trying to attack you, but just help you identify your problem so that you can make the right adjustments :thumbsup


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

bballchump11 said:


> The links don't act right a lot of times when you try clicking on a search link. You ca perform the search for yourself. Just put in your username and the word "flomos". I swear you say it in every damn post of yours. You can be in a thread that has nothing to do with Mayweather, like this one, make a post, and then go on some senile tangent about flomos.
> 
> It's why I don't even like replying to you sometimes because I'll start to reply to the first few sentences of your post, then the last part of it will be you going off rambling like a troll. So then I decide not to even bother. I just know the follow up will be a bunch of copied and pasted crap from irrelevant articles still in the same font as your source, some gambling odds or compubox numbers.
> 
> I'm not trying to attack you, but just help you identify your problem so that you can make the right adjustments :thumbsup


Fuck that bitch. QuincyGay is a fucking retarded ass troll who should be on everyone's' ignore list.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

quincy k said:


> are you sure it was 80 percent instead of 79 percent?
> 
> if sergey kovalev punches ward 120 times in the clinch andre is going to lose the fight
> 
> and thats why i am wiling to bet anyone here even money that andre does not beat kovalev in 2016


We don't know too much about how Kovalev fights in the clinch. Nobody has gone there. B-Hop tried to work inside at one point, and Kovalev nailed him with with a hard punch to the side of the head. B-Hop did not try it again. So it will be very interesting to see how Ward approaches this -- will he try to maul on the inside or not?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> The links don't act right a lot of times when you try clicking on a search link. You ca perform the search for yourself. Just put in your username and the word "flomos". I swear you say it in every damn post of yours. You can be in a thread that has nothing to do with Mayweather, like this one, make a post, and then go on some senile tangent about flomos.
> 
> It's why I don't even like replying to you sometimes because I'll start to reply to the first few sentences of your post, then the last part of it will be you going off rambling like a troll. So then I decide not to even bother. I just know the follow up will be a bunch of copied and pasted crap from irrelevant articles still in the same font as your source, some gambling odds or compubox numbers.
> 
> I'm not trying to attack you, but just help you identify your problem so that you can make the right adjustments :thumbsup


my post to yours was in reference to your "Lol thank you" when conradically erroneoulsy linked arthur abraham to my post

if you dont think that its relevant that green, bika and froch all landed 150 punches on ward and all but one fighter made it to the final bell against kovalev when sergey landed the same amount then you are clueless because its basic math and basic logic

i know that simple concept(logic) is sometimes hard to understand if you are living in flomo land but those such as myself that are not its pretty easy to comprehend


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

conradically said:


> We don't know too much about how Kovalev fights in the clinch. Nobody has gone there. B-Hop tried to work inside at one point, and Kovalev nailed him with with a hard punch to the side of the head. B-Hop did not try it again. So it will be very interesting to see how Ward approaches this -- will he try to maul on the inside or not?


that is wards only hope, on the inside grappling to negate sergeys firepower

he has to slow down the pace ala hopkins and _*survive*_


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> my post to yours was in reference to your "Lol thank you" when conradically erroneoulsy linked arthur abraham to my post
> 
> if you dont think that its relevant that green, bika and froch all landed 150 punches on ward and all but one fighter made it to the final bell against kovalev when sergey landed the same amount then you are clueless because its basic math and basic logic
> 
> i know that simple concept(logic) is sometimes hard to understand if you are living in flomo land but those such as myself that are not its pretty easy to comprehend


Remember when Pac was supposed to throw 1000+ punches against Floyd because a B-level Maidana was able to throw 800? You see why that thinking doesn't work, and that Ward would be much more cautious against Kovalev than he would against other fighters? No, you probably haven't learned a thing.

Sent from my 7040N using Tapatalk


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Cormega said:


> Fuck that bitch. QuincyGay is a fucking retarded ass troll who should be on everyone's' ignore list.


six pages of you just getting worked over on your own thread ending in you getting banned

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthread.php?75640-Shit-ass-one-sided-fight-just-like-I-called-it


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Felix said:


> That Bika fight was almost unwatchable. Truly dreadful. Pointless too, as it wasn't even a Super Six (World Boxing Classic Tournament) fight.


I wouldn't say pointless. Bika is a stern test for any super-middleweight. One of Calzaghe's top 5 wins, as it happens.

This fight showed Ward's physical strength. Out-mauling a mauler. It also shows his ability to grapple inside and his interior defense -- especially how he positions his arms to block shots in the clinch.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

quincy k said:


> that is wards only hope, on the inside grappling to negate sergeys firepower
> 
> he has to slow down the pace ala hopkins and _*survive*_


Kovalev's team may also believe this, last I heard he's taking wrestling lessons of some kind.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Remember when Pac was supposed to throw 1000+ punches against Floyd because a B-level Maidana was able to throw 800? You see why that thinking doesn't work, and that Ward would be much more cautious against Kovalev than he would against other fighters? No, you probably haven't learned a thing.
> 
> Sent from my 7040N using Tapatalk


http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/i...-significant-tear-rotator-cuff-right-shoulder

why do you keep captioning my posts? i thought we agreed that its pretty dumb to try and converse with someone on the internet that wants nothing to do with you

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...ather-over-Canelo/page7&p=2138342#post2138342

youre going on a year now stalking me because you lost some floyd mayweather argument?

sad


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> why do you keep captioning my posts? i thogh we agreed that its pretty dumb to try and converse wiht someone on the internet that wants nothing to do with you?
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...ather-over-Canelo/page7&p=2138342#post2138342


Dully noted. My point stands. You were wrong in predicting how Pac/May would play out for many of the same reasons you are wrong here.

Feel free to not respond, by all means.

Sent from my 7040N using Tapatalk


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

conradically said:


> Kovalev's team may also believe this, last I heard he's taking wrestling lessons of some kind.


grappling, not wrestling, and it wouldnt surprise me.

grappling and clinching is a bigger part of boxing than most people think


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Dully noted. My point stands. You were wrong in predicting how Pac/May would play out for many of the same reasons you are wrong here.
> 
> Feel free to not respond, by all means.
> 
> Sent from my 7040N using Tapatalk


http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/i...-significant-tear-rotator-cuff-right-shoulder

we can do a lifetime chb ban bet that andre ward does not beat sergey kovalev in 2016 if you want.

no problem

no problem at all


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> http://espn.go.com/boxing/story/_/i...-significant-tear-rotator-cuff-right-shoulder


Saltwater.

Sent from my 7040N using Tapatalk


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Saltwater.
> 
> Sent from my 7040N using Tapatalk


wtf does "Saltwater" mean and what does manny pacqioua have to do with andre ward and sergey kovalev?

sounds like your bobby pacqioua theory a year ago that i refuted which culminated in you stalking me for the last twelve months

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...doesn-t-warrant-its-own-thread-thread/page196


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> my post to yours was in reference to your "Lol thank you" when conradically erroneoulsy linked arthur abraham to my post
> 
> if you dont think that its relevant that green, bika and froch all landed 150 punches on ward and all but one fighter made it to the final bell against kovalev when sergey landed the same amount then you are clueless because its basic math and basic logic
> 
> i know that simple concept(logic) is sometimes hard to understand if you are living in flomo land but those such as myself that are not its pretty easy to comprehend


That post wasn't as bad, but I'm speaking on your posting style in general. You'll post a good point or something substantive, but follow it up with some attack or some nonsense. It makes me not even want to reply to it.

But conradically was just alluding to the fact that those compubox numbers can't be the sole thing you rely on. Yeah Green landed 150+ punches, but can we remember any quality punches landed? I think it's better if we just watch the film and point to particular punches that have had success. For example Paul Smith landed a very nice right hand over Ward's low left hand that I think Kovalev could exploit. That's something compubox can't tell you.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> That post wasn't as bad, but I'm speaking on your posting style in general. You'll post a good point or something substantive, but follow it up with some attack or some nonsense. It makes me not even want to reply to it.
> 
> But conradically was just alluding to the fact that those compubox numbers can't be the sole thing you rely on. Yeah Green landed 150+ punches, but can we remember any quality punches landed? I think it's better if we just watch the film and point to particular punches that have had success. For example Paul Smith landed a very nice right hand over Ward's low left hand that I think Kovalev could exploit. That's something compubox can't tell you.


compubox is not the end all but its gives a solid basis to support a theory, that ward can be hit 150+ times and that kovalev opponents rarely make it through a fight getting hit 100 times let alone 150






some guys dont make it to the next week

fwiw, i dont view you as one of the "racists" flomos here and the reason i continue to interact with you


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> wtf does "Saltwater" mean and what does manny pacqioua have to do with andre ward and sergey kovalev?
> 
> sounds like your bobby pacqioua theory a year ago that i refuted which culminated in you stalking me for the last twelve months
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...doesn-t-warrant-its-own-thread-thread/page196


What does Andre Ward have to do with dumfuk flomos? You seem to be the one making the connection.

Sent from my 7040N using Tapatalk


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

This message is hidden because quincy k is on your ignore list.
View Post
Remove user from ignore list

What's that you stupid ass bitch? I can't see your idiotic posts. Also, you agreed not to "caption" me, so you're a liar on top of being stupid and a ******. :deal


----------



## Slick Ric (Apr 7, 2015)

steviebruno said:


> What does Andre Ward have to do with dumfuk flomos? You seem to be the one making the connection.
> 
> Sent from my 7040N using Tapatalk


The only connection here is race. Apparently this waste of skin didn't get the memo that Ward is half Irish. Regardless, we can add racist to this weak ass bitch's resume which also includes liar, ****** and moron.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Cormega said:


> The only connection here is race. Apparently this waste of skin didn't get the memo that Ward is half Irish. Regardless, we can add racist to this weak ass bitch's resume which also includes liar, ****** and moron.


Maybe. Floyd retired months ago and he's still carrying on like a jilted lover. Maybe Floyd ruined him for all other p4p black American fighters.

Sent from my 7040N using Tapatalk


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> What does Andre Ward have to do with dumfuk flomos? You seem to be the one making the connection.
> 
> Sent from my 7040N using Tapatalk


why do you continue to want to interact with me?

http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...-over-Saddler-or-Mayweather-over-Canelo/page7

ive told you over a dozen times that i want nothing to do with you, you being on my racists flomo list, and you just keep coming back

this is not embarassing for you?


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> why do you continue to want to interact with me?
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...-over-Saddler-or-Mayweather-over-Canelo/page7
> 
> ...


Feel free not to respond, by all means. You seem to be obsessed over a retired fighter and his former fanbase, but oh well.

I told you a couple of days ago that you have serious issues and now you have another poster telling you the same thing.

You're still at war with "dumfuk flomos" and I'm just wondering if you might have PTSD.

Sent from my 7040N using Tapatalk


----------



## allenko1 (Jun 27, 2012)

Interesting. I know I made a thread that he would fight on the card weeks back, but it'll be good to see him. This will make two fights this year and all things go to plan, next year two fights. Seems he's dosen't mind being inactive we'll see how this works...


----------



## bjl12 (Jun 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> wtf does "Saltwater" mean and what does manny pacqioua have to do with andre ward and sergey kovalev?
> 
> sounds like your bobby pacqioua theory a year ago that i refuted which culminated in you stalking me for the last twelve months
> 
> http://checkhookboxing.com/showthre...doesn-t-warrant-its-own-thread-thread/page196


Manny pacquiao heals muscle tears using saltwater therapy. He's truly a visionary. Also, KTFO6 and UD12. Oh and GGG needs 164 for Ward instead of 168 (like JCC Jr. and Froch).


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

bjl12 said:


> Manny pacquiao heals muscle tears using saltwater therapy. He's truly a visionary. Also, KTFO6 and UD12. Oh and GGG needs 164 for Ward instead of 168 (like JCC Jr. and Froch).


Give it a rest man. You make yourself look stupid when you whine like a little kid about GGG wanting 164 vs Ward but you're perfectly happy for Canelo to ask for 155. Myself and several others have elaborated on the many reasons that disprove your ranting. Just change the tune.


----------



## nvs (May 16, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Great news. Ward is a true warrior. Respect to him and Kovalev for taking on risks.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

nvs said:


>


Ward has balls to test himself in a higher weight class. respect


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Ward has balls to test himself in a higher weight class. respect


Ward also entered the Super Six as a big underdog.

Some guys just refuse to give respect to people who deserve it.


----------



## knockout artist (Jun 5, 2013)

quincy k said:


> froch, bika and green all landed 150+ punches on ward. sergey landed 122 on pascal and ruined him. 166 on bernard who was so elated that he was able to survive 12 rounds that he put his hands in the air when the final bell rang. cleverly and agnew are the only other two fighters to absorb just over 100 punches against sergey and they were kod.


I don't know how accurate these numbers are, but how many clean hard shots did those guys land on Ward? The answer is very very few. Cleverly, Agnew and Pascal were all there to be hit, especially cleverly and pascal who have leaky defences.

Ward is a master at nullifying big punchers, and always being too close or too far, he will not stand in front of kovalev at mid range like the 3 guys you mentioned. It's a great match up, because unlike anyone else Kovalev has fought, Ward legitimately has the tools and skills to beat him, and Ward is in his prime.

On a side note, hopkins showing against Kovalev was incredible looking back on it, to go 12 rounds with a guy like that age 49, and still be firing back in the 12th round, he's a phenomenon


----------



## mick557 (Jun 6, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> Ward also entered the Super Six as a big underdog.
> 
> Some guys just refuse to give respect to people who deserve it.


It will be five years between real significant fights for Ward by time him and Kovalev get in the ring I don't think we as fans should be to grateful to him for finally stepping up.


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

mick557 said:


> It will be five years between real significant fights for Ward by time him and Kovalev get in the ring I don't think we as fans should be to grateful to him for finally stepping up.


That's fair. Ward has been inactive far too much. Sad, really, because the way he burst onto the scene I was hoping we'd have a genuine, undisputed champ on our hands for years to come.

That said, when he is active, he shoots for greatness.


----------



## mick557 (Jun 6, 2013)

JeffJoiner said:


> That's fair. Ward has been inactive far too much. Sad, really, because the way he burst onto the scene I was hoping we'd have a genuine, undisputed champ on our hands for years to come.
> 
> That said, when he is active, he shoots for greatness.


I'm not a fan of his style but I recognise it is effective and extremely hard to beat, if he had stayed active after the S6 with the same level of opposition there would be no question who is the best fighter in the world post Mayweather. But he has lost a huge chunk of his career due mainly to the size of his ego.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

knockout artist said:


> I don't know how accurate these numbers are, but how many clean hard shots did those guys land on Ward? The answer is very very few. Cleverly, Agnew and Pascal were all there to be hit, especially cleverly and pascal who have leaky defences.
> 
> Ward is a master at nullifying big punchers, and always being too close or too far, he will not stand in front of kovalev at mid range like the 3 guys you mentioned. It's a great match up, because unlike anyone else Kovalev has fought, Ward legitimately has the tools and skills to beat him, and Ward is in his prime.
> 
> On a side note, hopkins showing against Kovalev was incredible looking back on it, to go 12 rounds with a guy like that age 49, and still be firing back in the 12th round, he's a phenomenon


i dont rank any of the 168s that ward has fought with the punching power of kovalev nor do i rank what ward can do at 175 because he has yet to fight a ranked opponent there

imo, i dont think that andre has the power to keep sergey off of him and he will be in survival mode very early in the fight as what happened with hopkins.

to compare 168s green, bika, froch, aa and kessler is being somewhat negligent when comparing a 175 that is a better puncher at his weight than the others were at the_* lower *_weight






one single right hand landed in the third round and cleverlys night is over.

the same cleverly who just took everything that fonfara, a legitimate 175, could dish out(compubox records for punches thrown and landed in a fight from two fighters) in a 12 round fight and was wasted in wales in three rounds by kovalev


----------



## JeffJoiner (Jun 5, 2013)

mick557 said:


> I'm not a fan of his style but I recognise it is effective and extremely hard to beat, if he had stayed active after the S6 with the same level of opposition there would be no question who is the best fighter in the world post Mayweather. But he has lost a huge chunk of his career due mainly to the size of his ego.


It is frustrating. I've actually seen him live twice and am a big fan. I've literally been waiting to give him more of my hard earned money and he's managed not to take any of it.

So, if I'm upset I can definitely understand why people who aren't fans of his are writing him off.


----------



## bald_head_slick (May 23, 2013)

GGG is scared so... do what you gotta do.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

mick557 said:


> I'm not a fan of his style but I recognise it is effective and extremely hard to beat, if he had stayed active after the S6 with the same level of opposition there would be no question who is the best fighter in the world post Mayweather. But he has lost a huge chunk of his career due mainly to the size of his ego.


was it really his ego? Who was he supposed to fight?

Who wanted to fight him? He was in a Rigondeaux situation. Nobody wanted to fight Andre Ward.

And name another sport where you get to the pinnacle and you're supposed to be all humble and kow-tow to the guy you just comprehensively beat up?

What is this? Andre Ward is so arrogant! Yuck! He cleaned out the SMW division and now he thinks he's _good. How dare he!_


----------



## Cableaddict (Jun 6, 2013)

conradically said:


> *was it really his ego? Who was he supposed to fight?*
> 
> Who wanted to fight him? He was in a Rigondeaux situation. Nobody wanted to fight Andre Ward.
> 
> ...


As I recall, he had plenty of opportunities, but he wanted ridiculous money & other ego-driven demands.


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

conradically said:


> was it really his ego? Who was he supposed to fight?
> 
> Who wanted to fight him? He was in a Rigondeaux situation. Nobody wanted to fight Andre Ward.
> 
> ...


Boo-tay for the IBF.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

So all if this is because he didn't fight Bute? 

He madethe reasonable calculation that Bute would beat Froch and set up a bigger fight with him. Didn't happen that way.

Ultimately his stated rationale: "Bute needs to prove himself" turned out to be absolutely correct, though.

So, besides Bute, who failed to create a must-see super-middleweight showdown with Ward, who was he supposed to fight?


----------



## Felix (Mar 13, 2013)

conradically said:


> So all if this is because he didn't fight Bute?
> 
> He made the reasonable calculation that Bute would beat Froch and set up a bigger fight with him. Didn't happen that way.
> 
> ...


C'mon man; that's bollocks and you know it is. Why did Bute have to "prove himself"? He was the established champion. The fact that he was poleaxed by Froch is irrelevant. As it is, that win revived Froch's career and made him the "money" man in that division, leaving Ward stuck amidst contractual problems and his own ego, inactive and largely forgotten.

You're right that legit challenges to Ward were thin on the ground but look at who he DID fight:

Dawson - drained to the point it negates the prestige of the win. Yeah, I'm aware Dawson offered to go to 168, and that's his own stupid fault, but it shows quite a lack of foresight on Ward's behalf. He could've been the man at 175 and a two-division champion but instead he capitalised on the momentum by fighting...Rodriguez? Gonzalez? Some dude with a Spanish name.

We all heard about how Ward was embroiled in legal wrangles with his (now late) promoter, but it seems the man himself should bear a large part of the brunt for sabotaging his own career. I know injury played a part but that didn't sideline him for as long as his own decisions did. He could've been in the same situation he's in now, three years ago.


----------



## Nucking Futs (Jul 12, 2013)

conradically said:


> So all if this is because he didn't fight Bute?
> 
> He madethe reasonable calculation that Bute would beat Froch and set up a bigger fight with him. Didn't happen that way.
> 
> ...


Ward would schooled Bute without breaking sweat as far as I'm concerned but choosing to let Froch take care of him when Ward vs Bute was the fight everyone expected post super six was a very dumb move and he does deserve some criticism for it.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

Froch should be given some credit here. It's fair to say that Ward cleaned out the division but he did it with Froch's help. A great deal of help indeed. Froch Cobra'd Abraham before Ward got to him (Froch beating Arthur by a wider margin on the score cards than Andre). Froch also completely Cobra'd Taylor before winning a close fight against Dirrell. After the Super 6 he went on to give Bute a devastating Cobra'ing and avenged his loss to Kessler. So looking at significant names on both Ward and Froch's resume's there isn't really anyone on Ward's resume that Froch didn't beat (except for himself). But, looking at Froch's resume, there are several names that Ward didn't and perhaps couldn't, in the circumstances, fight. 

So Ward definitely established himself as number one by beating Froch but both Froch and Ward cleaned out the division. Froch arguably getting his hands dirtier.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

conradically said:


> So all if this is because he didn't fight Bute?
> 
> He madethe reasonable calculation that Bute would beat Froch and set up a bigger fight with him. Didn't happen that way.
> 
> ...


at 168...in oakland

http://www.badlefthook.com/2013/6/2...ts-fights-with-bernard-hopkins-and-andre-ward

and then the duck against a fighter willing to fight in wards own weight class

http://www.torontosun.com/2013/06/11/andre-ward-says-stevenson-doesnt-deserve-to-fight-him

a whole lot different than 160 golovkin not wanting to fight 168 andre at 168

im not directing this at you but to the dumfuk flomos that dont understand that a fighter at a lower weight class cannot _*duck *_a fighter in a higher weight class(ggg/ward) if he has never fought at that weight class nor is having problems making the weight(ggg weighing 165 30 days out against lemuiex) in his current weight class

even though jones jr won the wba heavyweight belt i dont think that you will find one person that understands boxing, including lennox himself, that would say that roy jones jr _*ducked *_lennox lewis


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Froch should be given some credit here. It's fair to say that Ward cleaned out the division but he did it with Froch's help. A great deal of help indeed. Froch Cobra'd Abraham before Ward got to him (Froch beating Arthur by a wider margin on the score cards than Andre). Froch also completely Cobra'd Taylor before winning a close fight against Dirrell. After the Super 6 he went on to give Bute a devastating Cobra'ing and avenged his loss to Kessler. So looking at significant names on both Ward and Froch's resume's there isn't really anyone on Ward's resume that Froch didn't beat (except for himself). But, looking at Froch's resume, there are several names that Ward didn't and perhaps couldn't, in the circumstances, fight.
> 
> So Ward definitely established himself as number one by beating Froch but both Froch and Ward cleaned out the division. Froch arguably getting his hands dirtier.


and this is the same reasoning why you can give ward a pass for not fighting bute

while andre was out taking meaningful and hard fights such as kessler, bika, abraham and froch bute was fighting nobodies and a washed up glenn johnson and saw a possible worn-out and vulnerable andre ward who deserved a rest.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> Froch should be given some credit here. It's fair to say that Ward cleaned out the division but he did it with Froch's help. A great deal of help indeed. Froch Cobra'd Abraham before Ward got to him (Froch beating Arthur by a wider margin on the score cards than Andre). Froch also completely Cobra'd Taylor before winning a close fight against Dirrell. After the Super 6 he went on to give Bute a devastating Cobra'ing and avenged his loss to Kessler. So looking at significant names on both Ward and Froch's resume's there isn't really anyone on Ward's resume that Froch didn't beat (except for himself). But, looking at Froch's resume, there are several names that Ward didn't and perhaps couldn't, in the circumstances, fight.
> 
> So Ward definitely established himself as number one by beating Froch but both Froch and Ward cleaned out the division. Froch arguably getting his hands dirtier.


Nah.

Abraham had already been defeated by Dirrell after being dominated for large stretches the entire fight. 
Taylor was never a threat at 168, and certainly not a threat to Andre Ward.
He lost to Kessler and then beat him, but after Ward had already beaten him convincingly (and three years after the fact). 
He lost to Ward, then openly ducked a rematch for all eternity.

Froch made a nice career for himself, but Ward is the one who established himself as the clear no.1 in the division. You can't clear out a division by fighting a full compliment of leftovers. The only one he really caught fresh was Bute.


----------



## Kurushi (Jun 11, 2013)

steviebruno said:


> Nah.
> 
> Abraham had already been defeated by Dirrell after being dominated for large stretches the entire fight.
> Taylor was never a threat at 168, and certainly not a threat to Andre Ward.
> ...


If Ward had Dirrell, Bute and Taylor on his resume (personally, I think they're very good names) then he would be thought of as having cleared out the division more comprehensively. Froch cleared out his fair share of SMW.


----------



## steviebruno (Jun 5, 2013)

Kurushi said:


> If Ward had Dirrell, Bute and Taylor on his resume (personally, I think they're very good names) then he would be thought of as having cleared out the division more comprehensively. Froch cleared out his fair share of SMW.


I disregard Taylor at 168 as little more than a name. Dirrell and Bute are good shouts. Certainly nothing wrong with Froch's resume, but Ward was the king the hill there, unquestionably. 168 was once a very deep division where all of the top guys were pretty much beating each other, so you may as well just give everyone credit for clearing the division out.

Dirrell beat Abraham.
Froch beat Bute, Abraham, Kessler (after Ward had already beaten him), Taylor, Dirrell.
Abraham beat Taylor.
Kessler beat Froch.
Taylor beat...?
Ward beat Abraham, Kessler, Froch.

It was a very deep, competitive division, but if you take Ward out, you cannot definitely say the Froch would have been the second best in it. It would still have been a bunch of guys at roughly the same level (Froch barely beat Taylor and Dirrell, lost to Kessler). Ward was the one who made the division no longer tenable.

He's the reason a vibrant division became a wasteland.


----------



## mick557 (Jun 6, 2013)

conradically said:


> was it really his ego? Who was he supposed to fight?
> 
> Who wanted to fight him? He was in a Rigondeaux situation. Nobody wanted to fight Andre Ward.
> 
> ...


Rigondeaux and Ward are in no way in a similar situation. Ward has and has had the backing of HBO.

I don't mean he has to be humble in regards his accomplishments or his skill sett its his ego in regard to his hugely inflated sense of self worth that has been the biggest detriment to his career. Take the below quote from him:

_I humbled myself and I said, look, I'm not going to be a guy that's too big to fight on the right co-feature if it's the right situation, and I felt like this was the right situation, so I'm happy to be a part of it _

The guy is going to be heavily featured on the second biggest card of the year against a guy most of us even on here have barely heard of nevermind a more casual audience and he is talking as if he is doing them a favour.


----------



## Reppin501 (May 16, 2013)

quincy k said:


> my post to yours was in reference to your "Lol thank you" when conradically erroneoulsy linked arthur abraham to my post
> 
> if you dont think that its relevant that green, bika and froch all landed 150 punches on ward and all but one fighter made it to the final bell against kovalev when sergey landed the same amount then you are clueless because its basic math and basic logic
> 
> i know that simple concept(logic) is sometimes hard to understand if you are living in flomo land but those such as myself that are not its pretty easy to comprehend


But dude...wtf does Floyd have to do with anything in this thread? Like are you trying to generalize all the "blacks", without having the sack to just throw the slur out there, I don't understand your use of "flomos" and/or "flomoland" etc?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Reppin501 said:


> But dude...wtf does Floyd have to do with anything in this thread? Like are you trying to generalize all the "blacks", without having the sack to just throw the slur out there, I don't understand your use of "flomos" and/or "flomoland" etc?


my definition of a flomo is anyone that irrationally hates any fighter, a pfp candidate, that is not black

flomos hatred went from manny pacquioa to gennady golovkin

i could rationalize the hate for manny pacquioa because floyd is a flomos favorite fighter but there is absolutely no reason whatsoever to hate gennady golovkin other than for racially motivated reasons.

its no coincidence that the same _*racists*_ dumfuk flomos that hated manny pacqiaou now hate gennady golovkin


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> my definition of a flomo is anyone that irrationally hates any fighter, a pfp candidate, that is not black
> 
> flomos hatred went from manny pacquioa to gennady golovkin
> 
> ...


So why no hate from them 'flomos' for Roman Gonzalez? Or Kovalev? Or Rigondeaux? WTF are you even talking about with this racist flomo shit you say in each thread....? Ward and maybe Crawford would be the only black people on a top p4p list, wouldn't everyone besides those 2 get hate if it's a racist thing? Do you even read what you type out dude?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> So why no hate from them 'flomos' for Roman Gonzalez? Or Kovalev? Or Rigondeaux? WTF are you even talking about with this racist flomo shit you say in each thread....? Ward and maybe Crawford would be the only black people on a top p4p list, wouldn't everyone besides those 2 get hate if it's a racist thing? Do you even read what you type out dude?


what does crawford have to do with anything?

i explained my defintion

dumfuk flomos are those that irrationally hated manny pacqioua and now irrationally hate gennady golovkin

okay?

some even hate wlad but not to the same extent as he has yet to have a black equal

you are a moron if you do not think that there are many people that think that the hate for golovkin is purely racially based






the guys on the british/irish subforum...they laugh about you clowns


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

Nucking Futs said:


> Ward would schooled Bute without breaking sweat as far as I'm concerned but choosing to let Froch take care of him when Ward vs Bute was the fight everyone expected post super six was a very dumb move and he does deserve some criticism for it.


yes, in retrospect it was dumb.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> So why no hate from them 'flomos' for Roman Gonzalez? Or Kovalev? Or Rigondeaux? WTF are you even talking about with this racist flomo shit you say in each thread....? Ward and maybe Crawford would be the only black people on a top p4p list, wouldn't everyone besides those 2 get hate if it's a racist thing? Do you even read what you type out dude?


Maybe it's just their projections and that's why the excuse the hypocrtical shit GGG does.


----------



## conradically (Jul 12, 2013)

mick557 said:


> Rigondeaux and Ward are in no way in a similar situation. Ward has and has had the backing of HBO.
> 
> I don't mean he has to be humble in regards his accomplishments or his skill sett its his ego in regard to his hugely inflated sense of self worth that has been the biggest detriment to his career. Take the below quote from him:
> 
> ...


Yes, but this is very tame stuff. I mind it less than Pacquiao's false humility and (greatly) to Floyd's pathological egocentrism. Even Carl Froch says all sorts of over-the-top delusional egocentric stuff all the time.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Maybe it's just their projections and that's why the excuse the _*hypocrtical *_shit GGG does.


hypocritical?

http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...ut-needs-more-mass-to-defeat-floyd-mayweather

We just took advantage of a situation. It's no different from basketball, football or baseball. You're always going to put your opposition at a disadvantage, if you can. You break 'em down and you go in for the kill...this is business at the end of the day, and we're going to hold his feet to the fire, and his manager the same way.


2012-05-05
151Miguel Cotto_*154*_*37** 2 0*

MGM Grand, Las Vegas, Nevada, USA*W*UD12/12











referee: Tony Weeks judges: Robert Hoyle 118-110, Patricia Morse Jarman 117-111, Dave Moretti 117-111
WBA Super World super welterweight title (supervisor: Aurelio Fiengo)
vacant WBC Diamond light middleweight title 


150ï¿½Saul Alvarez_*152*_*42** 0 1*

MGM Grand, Grand Garden Arena, Las Vegas, Nevada, USA*W*MD12/12











referee: Kenny Bayless judges: Dave Moretti 116-112, C.J. Ross 114-114, Craig Metcalfe 117-111
WBC World super welterweight title (supervisor: Mauricio Sulaiman)
WBA Super World super welterweight title (supervisor: Gilberto Jesus Mendoza) 

i just love kicking you guys in the nuts


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> what does crawford have to do with anything?
> 
> i explained my defintion
> 
> ...


:huh So they hate Pac and GGG because they're racist... But don't hate every other fighter who's considered top p4p, even though they're not black either? Wouldn't Kovalev receive hate since Ward is supposed to face him next year and he's considered to be an equal or greater than Ward by many? Kovalev is loved by pretty much everyone you call a racist, you know that right?


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Maybe it's just their projections and that's why the excuse the hypocrtical shit GGG does.


Why the hell would a black racist constantly give props to Kovalev and hate GGG? Hell, hasn't it been said Kovalev said racist things before? If anything you'd assume it were the opposite if it were about race and being racist...


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> :huh So they hate Pac and GGG because they're racist... But don't hate every other fighter who's considered top p4p, even though they're not black either? Wouldn't Kovalev receive hate since Ward is supposed to face him next year and he's considered to be an equal or greater than Ward by many? Kovalev is loved by pretty much everyone you call a racist, you know that right?


kovalev has yet to receive hate because there is no irrational angle to hate him(paq/peds and golovkin ducking) as hes ready to beat wards ass when andre is ready to get that ass beat

lmfao, the only angle that flomos can manipulate ggg hate is how a guy from a lower weight class is ducking a guy from a higher weight class...fuken desperate

if you want to argue how one might believe that ggg hate is relative to tmt fans(flomos) i provided the video link for you so you can try and argue with kim, montero and fisher as i dont have the time nor the desire.

some of you guys here are racists and i come here to discuss boxing and not racism

okay?


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> kovalev has yet to receiv hate because there is no angle to hate him(paq/peds and golovkin ducking) as hes ready to beat wards ass when andre is ready to get that ass beat
> 
> if you want to argue how one might believe that ggg hate is relative to tmt fans(flomos) i provided the video link for you so you can try and argue with kim, montero and fisher as i dont have the time nor the desire.
> 
> ...


So they're racist because Pac and GGG did things they don't agree with (think Pac was on PEDS and GGG is ducking Ward) and they speak up on it.. Their racist, but don't have anything negative to say about Kovalev because he's not done anything to receive hate... WTF? :rofl You don't think the reason the two above received hate is because of what they did, which has nothing to do with race? If they were racist they would find something to complain about with Kovalev, don't you think? :lol:


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> So they're racist because Pac and GGG did things they don't agree with (think Pac was on PEDS and GGG is ducking Ward) and they speak up on it.. Their racist, but don't have anything _*negative to say about Kovalev because he's not done anything to receive hate.*_.. WTF? :rofl You don't think the reason the two above received hate is because of what they did, which has nothing to do with race? If they were racist they would find something to complain about with Kovalev, don't you think? :lol:


what irrational made-up shit(paq on peds/ggg ducking ward) are flomos going to talk about kovalev?

and whats with the emoticons?

are you getting emotional?

youre not going to go into full-retard flomo stalkling mode now are you?


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> what irrational made-up shit(paq on peds/ggg ducking ward) are flomos going to talk about kovalev?
> 
> and whats with the emoticons?
> 
> ...


Irrational and made up, yeah, that's exactly what both of those were... If flomos were just irrationally making stuff up to hate on a fighter because they're racist, you don't think they would just make anything up for Kovalev as well? And you know, it wouldn't have to be reasonable, hence the use of the words irrational made-up shit.... :lol:

I'm laughing and scratching my head at what you're saying, it's quite amusing and concerning at the same time.

Getting emotional? Well I guess I'm a little surprised at your responses, that's an emotion right?

Full-Retard flomo stalking mode? What are you even talking about? :lol: You respond to my post, I respond to your post, cycle repeats.. Where does this stalking come into play?


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> hypocritical?
> 
> http://bleacherreport.com/articles/...ut-needs-more-mass-to-defeat-floyd-mayweather
> 
> ...


hypocritical as in they'll fight one fighter at 168, but not Ward. Or how fans say since GGG is the A side, so he's allowed to ask for a catchweight and then shit on Canelo/Cotto for doing it. Or how Mayweather got shitted on fight years for making business decisions and not taking on the toughest challenges. Then GGG is excused for not fighting Ward because it's a smart business decision.

I'm starting to get it. I just ask that we treat all fighters the same.


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Why the hell would a black racist constantly give props to Kovalev and hate GGG? Hell, hasn't it been said Kovalev said racist things before? If anything you'd assume it were the opposite if it were about race and being racist...


I have no idea man. Makes no sense. And who is he even accusing this of? Cormega? He's not black :lol:


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> hypocritical as in they'll fight one fighter at 168, but not Ward. Or how fans say since GGG is the A side, so he's allowed to ask for a catchweight and then shit on Canelo/Cotto for doing it. Or how Mayweather got shitted on fight years for making business decisions and not taking on the toughest challenges. Then GGG is excused for not fighting Ward because it's a smart business decision.
> 
> I'm starting to get it. I just ask that we treat all fighters the same.


Mayweather said he's TBE though, so you know, that changes everything... Oh but wait, when GGG's team say 154 to 168 that was just them trying to promote themselves, doesn't actually mean anything.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> hypocritical as in they'll fight one fighter at 168, but not Ward. _*Or how fans say since GGG is the A side, so he's allowed to ask for a catchweight*_ and then shit on Canelo/Cotto for doing it. Or how Mayweather got shitted on fight years for making business decisions and not taking on the toughest challenges. Then GGG is excused for not fighting Ward because it's a smart business decision.
> 
> I'm starting to get it. I just ask that we treat all fighters the same.


what does golovkin being the "a side" have to do with a catchweight? who said that here on this forum? can you provide a link?

of course not. what you are doing is creating an argument where an argument doesnt exist. growing weeds in your backyard so you can pull them

let me explain it to you again because you have a hard time comprehending it

there is absolutely nothing wrong with a champion at a lower weight class asking for a catchweight against a champion at a higher weight class especially if the lower weight champion has never fought at the higher weight

perfectly normal and only a _*racists *_flomo would argue against this and claim that the lower weight class champion is _*ducking*_ the higher weight class champion

there is absolutely everything wrong with a champion asking for a contract weight against a fellow champion in which both share the same weight class.

two entirely different scenarios and only a_* racists *_flomo would not be able to understand the distinct difference between the two or argue that they are the same


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I have no idea man. Makes no sense. And who is he even accusing this of? Cormega? He's not black :lol:


so i guess that you have physically met fellow flomos on this forum?

oh

okay

no wonder the other posters on the british subforum laugh at you guys

by the way can you link one single post of yours, linked to a caption, criticizing floyd mayweather for asking for a 152 contract weight fight with canelo alvarez when the unification fight was first signed in 2013?


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> Mayweather said he's TBE though, so you know, that changes everything... Oh but wait, when GGG's team say 154 to 168 that was just them trying to promote themselves, doesn't actually mean anything.


youre whole argument for bashing gennady golovkin is from what his promoter and trainer said and not golovkin himself.

again...desperate and sad
http://espn.go.com/blog/newyork/boxing/post/_/id/1193/middleweight-golovkin-says-hell-fight-anyone-at-154160-168

"*Andre Ward*?" I asked.
"Maybe, yes," Golovkin said.


----------



## Divi253 (Jun 4, 2013)

quincy k said:


> youre whole argument for bashing gennady golovkin is from what his promoter and trainer said and not golovkin himself.
> 
> again...desperate and sad
> http://espn.go.com/blog/newyork/boxing/post/_/id/1193/middleweight-golovkin-says-hell-fight-anyone-at-154160-168
> ...


The Andre Ward thing isn't showing in your post, but I know the article you're referring to where he says "maybe, yes" in regards to fighting Ward.

EDIT: Ah I see it now in my post, it's my color scheme.. Says what I thought it did anyways..

My primary issue isn't the 154-168 comment from his team, was just pointing out how some will say that's just trainer talk or promotion but then use the TBE shit to act like Floyd has to do more than others, as if it's not just talk or promotion.

My thing has always been the willingness to face others at 168 but not Ward, yet go around all this time acting like the fight wouldn't be a problem to make and it was Ward or HBO delaying the fight. I take issue with how they've acted in the media in regards to Ward in the past only to come with a catch weight request. Simple as that, has nothing to do with race.

The why they want the catch weight has been argued to death so I'm not trying to get into that...


----------



## Tuff Gong (May 22, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> hypocritical as in they'll fight one fighter at 168, but not Ward.


Like Floyd fought Cotto at 154 but made Canelo come down to 152?



bballchump11 said:


> Or how fans say since GGG is the A side, so he's allowed to ask for a catchweight and then shit on Canelo/Cotto for doing it.


GGG fights at MW. Ward fights at SMW. GGG asking Ward for a catchweight midway between the 2 division limits is acceptable because:

1. GGG has never fought at SMW before.
2. Ward is top 3 P4P.



bballchump11 said:


> Or how Mayweather got shitted on fight years for making business decisions and not taking on the toughest challenges.


Because Floyd made a bad habit of not taking on the toughest challenges yet demanded massive paydays and PPV fees for them:

Mitchell - past prime contender
Marquez - lightweight & Floyd came in over agreed 144lb catchweight
Mosely - past prime champ
Ortreez - nuf said
Guerrero - nuf said
Alvarez - enforced 152lb catchweight
Pacquaio - past prime, 5 years too late
Berto :lol:



bballchump11 said:


> Then GGG is excused for not fighting Ward because it's a smart business decision.


Who uses this as an excuse? Ward refused the CW of 164lbs so no fight - that isn't a "smart business decision", it's a failure to negotiate an agreement. Why isn't the blame directed at Ward for not accepting the CW GGG asked for?



bballchump11 said:


> I'm starting to get it. I just ask that we treat all fighters the same.


So what are your thoughts on Floyd setting a 144lbs CW for the JMM fight but coming in 2lbs over?

What are your thoughts on Floyd setting a 152lbs CW for Canelo?

What are your thoughts on GGG requesting a 164lbs CW for Ward?

Let's see if you really can treat all fighters the same :hey


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> so i guess that you have physically met fellow flomos on this forum?
> 
> oh
> 
> ...


I said that the Catchweight was just as bad as the one in Pacquaio vs Cotto.


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

Divi253 said:


> The Andre Ward thing isn't showing in your post, but I know the article you're referring to where he says "maybe, yes" in regards to fighting Ward.
> 
> EDIT: Ah I see it now in my post, it's my color scheme.. Says what I thought it did anyways..
> 
> ...


the 168 champ called out the 160 champ

the 160 champ offered a 50/50 split and a 164 catchweight to which the 168 champ refused

the end

ggg/carl froch in wembley at 168 has absolutely nothing to do with this as these are two entirely different deals


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> I said that the Catchweight was just as bad as the one in Pacquaio vs Cotto.


pacquioa was the 140 champ moving up to fight the 147 champ cotto at a catchweight

floyd mayweather was the wba 154 champ offering a 152 contract weight fight with the wbc 154 champ canelo

these are two entirely different scenarios


----------



## bballchump11 (May 17, 2013)

quincy k said:


> pacquioa was the 140 champ moving up to fight the 147 champ cotto at a catchweight
> 
> floyd mayweather was the wba 154 champ offering a 152 contract weight fight with the wbc 154 champ canelo
> 
> these are two entirely different scenarios


Both fighters already fought at those weights previously and had unneeded catchweights. Neither Catchweight had any significant influence on the result of the fight and are good wins


----------



## quincy k (Oct 4, 2013)

bballchump11 said:


> Both fighters already fought at those weights previously and had unneeded catchweights. Neither Catchweight had any significant influence on the result of the fight and are good wins


http://boxrec.com/media/index.php/Pernell_Whitaker_vs._Julio_Cesar_Chavez

Whitaker relinquished the IBF junior welterweight title after defeating McGirt and defended the WBC welterweight title against Chavez. At the insistence of Chavez, there was a catchweight of 145 pounds, two under the welterweight limit.

http://boxrec.com/boxer/8119


----------

